
How Social Media Giants Side with Prosecutors in Criminal Cases - dtrizzle
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2018/01/15/how-social-media-giants-side-with-prosecutors-in-criminal-cases
======
dtrizzle
The warrant requirement for content online, while good for privacy, absolutely
hobbles criminal defendants. I pointed out this troubling issue years ago in a
similar thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11073479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11073479).

